# احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6



## sony_33 (22 يونيو 2008)

1_مره واحد صعيدي عندو مزرعه فراخ وكان كل يوم يدخل يلاقي البيض قليل قوي فلما اتخنق راح جايب فرخه وراح دابحها قدامه كلهم وقال بكره الي مش هتجيب خمس بيضات هيبقي مصيرها زي دي تاني يوم كل ميشيل فرخه يلاقي خمس بيضات يشيل خمسه لحد مجاه لاقي تلاته بس تحت وحده فقال انا قلت اي امبارح قالو استر عليا دانا ديك :big29:
2_مره واحد غبي جزمتو انقطعت راح خيطها وبعد اسبوع لاقاها سليمه فك الخياطه تانى:smil8:
3_واحد غبي طلع برج القاهرة في اخر دور وبص على الناس تحت لقاهم صغيرين جدا وركز على واحد منهم وكلما كان ينزل دور كان يلاقي حجمه يكبر حتى وصل للدور الارضي راح للراجل وحضنه وسلم عليه فساله الراجل انت تعرفني قال له طبعا يا راجل ده انا اعرفك من وانت صغير قوي:t12:
:ab6:
4_الصداقة بين النساء : لم تعد الزوجة بيتها ذات ليلة .. وفي اليوم التالي قالت لزوجها أنها كانت نائمة عند صديقة لها ..! اتصل الزوج بأفضل عشر صديقات لزوجته ليتأكد من كلامها فأنكر الجميع رؤية زوجته تلك الليلة . الصداقة بين الرجال : لم يعد الزوج لبيته ذات ليلة ..وفي اليوم التالي قال لزوجته أنه كان نائماً عند صديق له ..! اتصلت الزوجة بأفضل 10 أصدقاء للزوج لتتأكد من صحة كلامه ... ثمانية منهم أكدوا أنه كان نائماً عندهم تلك الليلة .. فيما أقسم اثنان أنه لا يزال عندهم إلى الآن:t11:
5_مره واحد شحات راح يشحت من بقال حته حلاوه البقال اعطا له حته كبيرة الشحات قاله كل دى ببلاش ياحرامى:110105~127:
6_واحد قبل مايموت جمع ولاده التلاتة وحب يوصيهم يفضلوا ايد واحدة ،وأعطى لكبيرهم عود خشب كسره بسهوله أعطاه اتنين كسرهم بسهولة برضه أعطاه خمسين عود كسرهم بسهوله قال لهم طالما معاكم البغل ده مافيش خوف عليكم:t12:
7_فى مرة اثنين كدابين قوي  قاعدين امام الاهرمات الاول قال للثانى تعرف الهرم ده امى هى اللى بانيته فالتانى قاله تعرف البحر الميت قاله اه قاله اخواتى هما اللى قتلوه:786wl:
8_مرة واحد ندل الهلال الاحمر خصم  من مرتبه 20 جنية تبرع لفلسطين قام اتبرع بباقي مرتبه لليهود:36_1_11:
9_مرة واحد ندل ركب اتوبيس شاف واحدة قاعدة، بصلها بصتله، غمزلها غمزتله، قالها انزلي المحطة اللي جاية، نزلت راح قاعد مكانها:smi411: نكتة اليوم
:ab6:
10_مرة واحد مربى كتكوت مفترس كل ميدخلوا فى عشة ياكل الى فيها راح رماه فى الصحرا وبعد يومين الراجل حس بالذنب راحلو لقيه مرمى على الارض والنسور والصقور بتحوم حوليه راح الراجل قله :حبيبى انت مت ولا ايه راح الكتكوت قله :  الله يخرب بيتك بوظت الكمين:12F616~137:
الى اللقاء فى الجزء ال7​


----------



## sony_33 (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصلى اول مرة اشوفهم
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*

*بجد حلوين اوى تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## sony_33 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*

ارجو ان تعجبكم
شكرا لمروركم​


----------



## i'm christian (28 يونيو 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبتنى اوى صداقت النساء وصداقت الرجال دى لذيذه مووووووووووووت
ههههههههههههههههه
مستنين باقى النكت على ناااااااار​*


----------



## sony_33 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*

شكرا لمروركم ويارب تعجبكم​


----------



## sony_33 (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*

شكرا ويارب تكون عجبتكم​


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2008)

_thank you_


----------



## sony_33 (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*

 شكرا ويارب تعجبكم​


----------



## dodoz (20 يوليو 2008)

tb3n 3agbtna


----------



## sony_33 (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*

طبعا احباب
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يوليو 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> 1_مره واحد صعيدي عندو مزرعه فراخ وكان كل يوم يدخل يلاقي البيض قليل قوي فلما اتخنق راح جايب فرخه وراح دابحها قدامه كلهم وقال بكره الي مش هتجيب خمس بيضات هيبقي مصيرها زي دي تاني يوم كل ميشيل فرخه يلاقي خمس بيضات يشيل خمسه لحد مجاه لاقي تلاته بس تحت وحده فقال انا قلت اي امبارح قالو استر عليا دانا ديك :big29:
> 2_مره واحد غبي جزمتو انقطعت راح خيطها وبعد اسبوع لاقاها سليمه فك الخياطه تانى:smil8:
> 3_واحد غبي طلع برج القاهرة في اخر دور وبص على الناس تحت لقاهم صغيرين جدا وركز على واحد منهم وكلما كان ينزل دور كان يلاقي حجمه يكبر حتى وصل للدور الارضي راح للراجل وحضنه وسلم عليه فساله الراجل انت تعرفني قال له طبعا يا راجل ده انا اعرفك من وانت صغير قوي:t12:
> :ab6:
> ...


----------



## العيون الجريئة (22 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

      نكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت قوية ومؤثؤة 

ميرســــى اووى يا جميل


----------



## sony_33 (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*

شكرا ويارب تعجبكم​


----------



## Esther (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*

*ميرسى جدا جدا 
عاشـــــــت ايديك
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*

تسلم يا حبيبى​


----------



## ماريانا جمال (26 يوليو 2008)

:smi420::smi420:انا اسفة على التعليق ده هى المكت حلوة لكن انا مبحبش حكاية للكبار فقط وليه لازمة النكت اللى زيادة فى معناها انا اسفة مرة تانية


----------



## كيرو جمال (26 يوليو 2008)

لا شديد يا مان عسل انا قاعد اضحك لغاية دلوقت منتظر الباقى ....... ربنا يباركك


----------



## amjad-ri (26 يوليو 2008)

اول  مرة  اسمع ب النكت دي

شكرا
ننتضر المزيد​


----------



## الخضر (26 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: احدث نكت للكبار فقط.....ج6*



ماريانا جمال قال:


> :smi420::smi420:انا اسفة على التعليق ده هى المكت حلوة لكن انا مبحبش حكاية للكبار فقط وليه لازمة النكت اللى زيادة فى معناها انا اسفة مرة تانية


على فكرة النكت عادية خالص ومفهاش زيادة
بس العنوان هو كدة للاثارة
شكرا لمرورك​


----------

